# Project control



## كامل جورج (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم 
أنا بأعمل في وظيفة Project control في شركة أجنبية و عندي خلفية كبيرة في التخطيط و الearned value management و أستخدم P3 و لكن أرجو التكرم من الأعضاء الكرام إفادتي عن المهام الوظيفية الأساسية لهذه الوظيفة حيث أنني أول مرة أعمل بها و لا أريد أن يكون هناك قصورا في عملي ، و إن أمكن إرسال أي نماذج تستخدم فى العمل في هذه الوظيفة تسهل العمل و تنظمه.
و شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## arch_mazen (25 سبتمبر 2008)

كلامك متناقض

وشكراً


----------



## virtualknight (26 سبتمبر 2008)

نريد توضيحا اكثر؟؟؟؟ فكيف من جهة لك خلفية في التخطيط وكيف لا تعرف مهام البروجكت كنترول


----------



## anarss11 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*عندي الحل*

طالما انك شغال في قسم ادارة المشاريع ---فأبحث عن ال
:73: manual لقسمك لازم يكون عندهم project management manual.


----------



## بنار اسيا (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن تعطيني بحث حول ادارة المشاريع الهندسية لاني بحاجة مساة لة الله يرعاك / هذة مجوعة من البحوث انا بحاجة ماسة لها 
الجودى / الجودة/ التويل / التخطيط / التكاليق / بناء المشاريع وتاسيسها /المؤسسات / تنظيم العمل / المشاريع الالكترونية/ ادارة المشاريع باستخدام الحاسوب / نظم المعلومات الخاصة بالمشاريع وتطويرها


----------



## كامل جورج (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
أنا أعتذر عن غموض مشاركتي الأولى و أريد أن أوضح أن كل عملي السابق كان كـPlanner في شركات مصرية وليست أجنبية , و كنت أدرس الـ scope و أعمل مايلي:
1- WBS .
2- Activities definitions - Activities sequencing using PDM - Activities durations using PERT 
3- Resources definitions - Resources loading
4-توزيع الإحتياجات المالية على مدار المشروع Cash flow
5- EVM و منها عمل تقرير الـ Earned Value و يتضمن ما يلي :
( BCWS - BCWP - ACWP - SV - CV - Efficiency ratios ) و ذلك للـ Current Period و الــComulative to date و أعمل كذلك الـ Estimate at completion و الـ Variances المتعلقة بها عن المخطط ، و كذلك تحليل أسباب الإختلافات.
6- الـ Claims المتعلقة بالوقت و التكلفة و ما ينتج عن الـ Change orders .
7- الـ Change request
فهل وظيفة الـ Project control لها متطلبات أكثر من ذلك و هل تختلف عن الـ Planner لا سيما و أنا لأول مرة أعمل في شركة أجنبية بهذا المسمىو أجد حرج في سؤال زملائي مع العلم أنني حديث جدا في هذه الوظيفة و لم يتم مناقشتي فى المقابلة الشخصية في مواضيع أكثر من المذكورة أعلاه 
و أخيرا أعتذر عن التأخير في الرد ، ولو هناك أي شئ غامض سأقوم بتوضيحه
و لكم جزيل الشكر،،،،،، ​


----------



## كامل جورج (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بنار اسيا قال:


> ممكن تعطيني بحث حول ادارة المشاريع الهندسية لاني بحاجة مساة لة الله يرعاك / هذة مجوعة من البحوث انا بحاجة ماسة لها
> الجودى / الجودة/ التويل / التخطيط / التكاليق / بناء المشاريع وتاسيسها /المؤسسات / تنظيم العمل / المشاريع الالكترونية/ ادارة المشاريع باستخدام الحاسوب / نظم المعلومات الخاصة بالمشاريع وتطويرها


 
أرجو الرجوع إلى باقي صفحات هذا المنتدي العظيم حيث أنه غني جدا و أنا أرفقت لك ملف مضغوط به ملفات word به بعض الشرح و سوف أرسل في أقرب وقت أشياء أخرى و لكن أعذرني لضيق الوقت و لكن الملف المرفق هو مجرد باية أرجو أن يكون مفيدا ، كذلك ارجو الدخول على الموقع التالي :
http://www.da.ks.gov/kito/ITPMM.HTM


----------



## mos (28 سبتمبر 2008)

م جورج المحترم 
النواحى العملية والتطبيقات التى ذكرتها كلها هامة وشاملة بالنسبة لعلم إدارة المشروعات ...أما متطلبات الوظيفة فسيفدنا أحد الزملاء ...
والتوفيق..


----------



## بنار اسيا (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور لك اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير وجعلها من ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كامل جورج (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجوا الإفادة من الأساتذة الأفاضل ذوي الخبرة و العلم
و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو من أستاذنا الفاضل محمود حازم عياد مساعدتي


----------



## mtm1381967 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
السيطرة تعنى متابعة مامدى تقدم المخططات او الخطط والتعرف على اوجه القصور اتناء التنفيد واقتراح التعديلات على الخطة بحيت يمكن انجازها سواء بالامكانات المالية او البشرية او الزمنية وترجع هده المقترحات للمخططين والدين بدورهم يدرجونها فى الخطة المحدته اى ان دور السيطرة تكاملى للمخططين واسلوب القيمة المكتسبة اداة رقابة او سيطرة وهو مايوضح هدا المفهوم .
م/مصطفى الطاهر ماطوس ....ليبيا...تاجوراء
محاضر فى ادارة المشروعات واستخدام الحاسوب فيها


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

Project Control Engineer​ 
· Reporting to project Planning and Control Manager, and responsibilities of the Project control Engineer it will be start during the construction phase
· He is responsible of preparing the construction daily, weekly and monthlyreports (all the reports is consist of work done by discipline in percentage oftotal project, manpower availability by position, and the total man-hours up to date beside the materials availability, Equipments and stationary such as cranes, Forklift, etc
· in addition to record and report all the change order or Site Technical Query, and send it to project planner in order to claim extra money from client
· And also he is responsible for update the Actual Work Vs Plan in order tocontrol the time.
*· *And he can assist for final documentation the planning and project controldocument and even in 
preparation of project lesson learn and event​ 
وشكرا ..​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بك اخونا الفاضل كامل جورج

وارجو المعذرة في قلة التواصل لظروف الاجازات التي مرت بنا

عموما
لا اعرف تحديدا توصيفا دقيقا لمراقبة المشروع
لكنني سأسرد عليك ما اعلمه في ذلك

فكل مشروع يحتاج عملية ال Control&Monitoring 
وهي عملية من 5 عمليات يمر بها المشروع (5 Processes)

وفي تلك العملية ( الكنترول والمراقبة )
نتعامل مع الكثير من المعارف المتعارف عليها لنحكم بها المشروع 
مثل : 
Scope مثل اعمال الفحص المستمرة للمشروع للتحقق من مطابقة البنود لما تم التعاقد عليه
Time مثل اعمال متابعة ومراقبة البرنامج الزمني مقارنة بماتم تخطيطه
وهكذا في :
Cost 
Quality
Risk

وبالطبع فان متابعة والتحكم في المشروع يكون عبر كل تلك الاجراءات السابقة 
والتي يظهر فيها تأثير الكنترول والمتابعة 
والتي ايضا يحتاج فيها المشروع للمراقبة Control&Monitoring لكي نصل الى نهاية المشروع الى الوقت والتكلفة المحددة للمشروع في مرحلة ال planning

وعن سؤالك عن المتابعة بالقيمة المكتسبة (EV) فتعتبر تلك الطريقة في المتابعة صالحة للتكلفة والوقت ايضا
لاننا نعتبر ان القيمة المكتسبة للبنود التي تم تنفيذها بالمشروع هي دالة على وقت ما تم تخطيطه لنفس تلك البنود في مرحلة ال Planning

ولو انني شخصيا اعتبر ان ال EV بها "شيء ما" غير دقيق في التعبير عن حالة المشروع 
اذ اننا نغفل فيها الكثير من التعاقدات والتوريدات التي تم دفع بعض من تكاليفها للموردين والتي قد لاتظهر في المتابعة في منحنى القيمة المكتسبة للبنود والتي غالبا تكون على اساس المستخلصات الخاضعة لشروط العقد الذي ايضا غالبا لا يحتسب قيمة التوريدات التي لم تصل الى المشروع

عموما

اود ان اطرح لك بعض الاعمال التي يقوم بها مسئول مراقبة المشروع تخطيطيا مثل: 

- مقارنة المنفذ بالمشروع بما تم تخطيطه من نسب اعمال في البرنامج الزمني من حيث الوقت
- مقارنة ماتم دفعه (Dry Cost) من تكاليف للاعمال التي انجزت في وقت ما مع ما تم التخطيط له في تقدير التكاليف للمشروع في مرحلة التخطيط
- تحديد القرارات التصحيحية اللازمة لتصحيح ما قد يوجد من حيود عن البرامج الزمنية والمالية الاساسية للمشروع
- تحليل المخاطر وعمل مراقبة للجراءات التصحيحية للعمل
- استخراج قواعد بيانات للاعمال المنجزة , وهي التي تفيد الشركة عموما حين استخلاص المعدلات الانتاجية وغيرها
- تقديم تقارير حالة المشروع في وقت ما اثناء التنفيذ

كما اعتقد بان توصيف الوظائف لديك بالشركة يمكن ان يكون شاملا للاعمال التي يجب ان تقوم بها في الوظيفة المحددة

ارجو الاتصال بمكتب ادارة المشاريع بالشركة (PMO) للتعرف على التوصيف الوظيفي ثم عرضه علينا هنا بموضوعك اخي الكريم 

كل الشكر لك لاتاحتك نافذة للحوار جيدة جدا

​


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## qazi (28 أكتوبر 2008)

i think mr neil is right about the EVM, its an indication only, for me im working in real estate developer, some projects is workmanship, and the other is lump sum,,procurment procedure control the evm,,,i think as concept and tools its vey effient, but we should make it elactic according to the type of company (contractor, consultant,or developer


----------



## con_eng2002 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شباب ممكن حدا يشرح ال البراميرا *p3
الرجاء إرسال رابط لتعلم ال**p3
مشكورين أعزائي
*


----------



## qazi12 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

more than enough your


----------

